
Indra Nooyi, PepsiCo C.E.O. Behind Health Drive, Steps Down - 3minus1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/06/business/indra-nooyi-pepsi.html
======
3minus1
Interesting statistic in the article about a 25% reduction of Fortune 500
female CEOs in the last year. They have discussed female CEOs on Freakonomics
podcast a fair bit including the theory that shareholders and employees prefer
a CEO with more masculine traits when the economy is good (aggressive, risk-
taking, outward-facing). And people prefer more feminine traits when the
company is struggling (care-taking, risk-aversion). Interesting theory and the
economy has been doing well in the last year.

